# Using Tivo Series 2 with Satellite Services



## mkpatt (Dec 18, 2005)

I have a Humax Series 2 Tivo Unit and Comcast service. I'd like to switch to Directv and use my existing Tivo unit b/c it has lifetime service, but can anyone tell me whether it will be compatible with Directv?

Thanks

Mel


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

yep, it works.


----------



## Bonanzaair (Aug 26, 2006)

Dkerr24 said:


> yep, it works.


Plus you get to keep Amazon Unbox Movie Downloads, TivoCAST, KidsZone and Universal Swivel Search.

Lucky!

Bonanza


----------



## mkpatt (Dec 18, 2005)

Bonanzaair said:


> Plus you get to keep Amazon Unbox Movie Downloads, TivoCAST, KidsZone and Universal Swivel Search.
> 
> Lucky!
> 
> Bonanza


Awesome!. So is there any downside to using the Series 2 Tivo with Directv?


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Only one tuner.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

How does a dual tuner Tivo hook up? Could you hook up two DirecTv receivers to it and still keep the dual tuners? Or is there only one input on the DT Tivo with some sort of internal splitting device (and if so how the heck does that work?)


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

To use a standalone Tivo with DirecTv you need a DTV receiver connected to the standalone... since a standalone Tivo does not have the MPEG tuner to receive the DirecTv signal directly

Also, read the FAQ
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=55509


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

John T Smith said:


> To use a standalone Tivo with DirecTv you need a DTV receiver connected to the standalone... since a standalone Tivo does not have the MPEG tuner to receive the DirecTv signal directly
> 
> Also, read the FAQ
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=55509


Oh yeah I know that. I've had SA Tivo's hooked to DTV receivers before. I'm specifically asking about dual-tuner SA Tivo's. Does each tuner have it's own RF input, meaning you could use two DTV receivers and maintain the use of both tuners?

Or is there just one RF input split internally somehow?


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Well... how many connectors are on the back?

If one connector but will record two... that would indicate an internal splitter


----------



## or270 (Feb 4, 2006)

Dual-tuner Tivo's will only work with one tuner on Directv, There is no way to change the channel for more than one Directv receiver.


----------



## rebekahdale (Nov 12, 2007)

I also have a series 2 tivo and am fixing to get Direct TV (had comcast before) i need to know exactly what i need to do to make my current series 2 tivo work. (assume i know nothing)


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

rebekahdale said:


> I also have a series 2 tivo and am fixing to get Direct TV (had comcast before) i need to know exactly what i need to do to make my current series 2 tivo work. (assume i know nothing)


The only difference is your Comcast tuner is being replaced by a Directv receiver. Hook it up the same on the new Directv receiver. Surely the Directv installer will hook it up for you, if asked.


----------



## rebekahdale (Nov 12, 2007)

awesome! other posts i had read made it seem more difficult. thanks for your help!


----------



## westcoastexport (Nov 11, 2007)

Dkerr24 said:


> yep, it works.


So if I have a DirecTV Tivo DVR and want to use it with Fios, all I need is a cable card from Verizon? I understand that I will only have one line coming in.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

A Series 2 DT has an internal splitter to split the one RF input to two tuners and the bypass circuit. It also has two encoders, one that can switch between one tuner and the A/V input, and the other fixed to the other RF tuner. It can control only one STB, so supports one digital box (of any sort) at a time, with the A/V input and IR or serial control. You can manually use a second receiver, if you absolutely insist, on the RF input.



westcoastexport said:


> So if I have a DirecTV Tivo DVR and want to use it with Fios, all I need is a cable card from Verizon? I understand that I will only have one line coming in.


No, if you have a TiVo powered Humax DVR, as the OP asked (or any other Series 2 TiVo), it will work with DirecTV, as single tuner with a DirecTV receiver.

A DirecTV TiVo will only work with DirecTV.

For FIOS TV service, you need a Series 1/2 Standalone and a FIOS box, or a Series 3/TiVo HD with cablecard(s).


----------



## westcoastexport (Nov 11, 2007)

Bummer. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## mkpatt (Dec 18, 2005)

Just wanted to say thanks to all for the information. I am just so frustrated with Comcast that I thought I'd go in a different direction and check out some of the really attractive satellite offers I'm getting. 

Thanks to all!

Mel


----------



## eibwenovit (Dec 1, 2007)

wait..weren't there a few threads on this forum that mentioned how Tivo won't work with DTV signals? This is the thread I was talking about:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=375708

So..I'm confused now. I have a series 2 Tivo (I think "Standalone" is the term..I bought it from Tivo directly..so it's not a humax or DTV Tivo). I'm thinking of getting the DTV service. If I'm understanding correctly:

*SA Series 2 +DTV setup will allow me to record*
-- present day: analog local tv and nonHD DTV programming 
-- after 2009: nonHD DTV programming

*HD Tivo +DTV setup will allow me to record* 
-- present day: analog local tv and nonHD DTV programming 
-- after 2009: HD local tv and nonHD DTV programming

I'm sure I sound like the newbie I am...

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

A standalone Tivo will not work DIRECTLY with a DirecTV signal

The DTV signal is MPEG2 and will work ONLY with a DirecTv receiver, either regular or a DVR powered by Tivo, as discussed here

The newer DirecTv receivers (not discussed here) use an MPEG4 signal

The only way for you to use your standalone Tivo with DirecTv is to have a DirecTv receiver between the dish and your unit, as a signal converter... and you are then limited to recording the "current" channel the DTV receiver is showing

It is simply easier to buy/lease a DirecTV DVR... either the type powered by Tivo that is discussed here, or the newer model that is in the other forum

If you want the newer HD channels, on the MPEG4 data stream, you have to use the other DirecTv DVR... not the ones powered by Tivo, since they do not work with MPEG4


----------



## eibwenovit (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks john- I should clarify that my series 2 has lifetime, which is why I'm trying to salvage some use out of it, even after 2009.

some follow-up questions if you don't mind, and let me preface them by saying I've never experienced anything other than regular analog OTA tv:

1. When ordering DTV, doesn't a receiver come with it as a default? Or are you saying I would have to pay extra for a receiver if I want to get DTV to work with my Series 2?

2. So, even if I do get the Series 2 working with DTV, scheduled recording wouldn't function? As you say, I can only record the current channel...so I can't use the Tivo's basic functions (like "season pass", etc)?

3. If I buy a DirecTv DVR, are there any monthly fees..or is that essentially paying for lifetime recording? Will a DirecTv DVR work without DTV (say, if I wanted to use it to record OTA on another tv set).


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

1: you simply need a receiver. A receiver of some sort will come when you order DirecTV service. I suppose, unless you specify otherwise, you will get issued an SD straight receiver. You have to ask for an HD or DVR box.

2: You can fully use a Standalone TiVo's guide and recording features with a separate DirecTV receiver. You set up an IR or serial cable for the TiVo to control it for channel changing. This is for a Series 1 or Series 2 Standalone. If you want to try a Series 3/TiVo HD or the second tuner on a Series 2 DT, it will be manual, since those tuners expect linear analog cable and have no IR control.

3:To use DirecTV DVRs, you would pay the DirecTV DVR fee of I think $5.99, which covers all DVRs on your account, and $4.99 for each additional receiver (read Smartcard) on your account. DirecTV DVRs are only good for DirecTV. Any fees for DirecTV DVRs are unrelated to the subscription status of your Standalone TiVo(s).


----------



## gobears (Dec 20, 2007)

_"2: You can fully use a Standalone TiVo's guide and recording features with a separate DirecTV receiver. You set up an IR or serial cable for the TiVo to control it for channel changing. This is for a Series 1 or Series 2 Standalone. If you want to try a Series 3/TiVo HD or the second tuner on a Series 2 DT, it will be manual, since those tuners expect linear analog cable and have no IR control."_

I'm having trouble with the alignment of the 2 emitter heads since my eason Pass sometimes switches the DTV box to the wrong channel. Is there a replacement device for that 2 head IR gizmo that would signal to the DTV box more accurately? Any other suggestions?

TIA


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can use a single head emitter that sticks right on the IR receiver eye on the receiver. You could get a serial cable or USB serial adapter from Patersontech.

If you are a hands-in hardware guy like me, and you completely own the reciever, you could somehow directly interface the TiVo IR blaster out to the IR decoder circuit in the receiver. I did that on one of mine, and it works rather well.


----------



## sburchett (Mar 13, 2007)

How do you access the second tuner? I am not wanting to switch channels or anything, just access the second tuner. 

In the setup, it shows the RF tuner as having signal, but I can't find anyplace that will switch to it.

This is a Series 2 Dual Tuner unit, BTW.

Thanks in advance!

Steve


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

>Series 2 Dual Tuner unit

But, is it the special DirecTv with Tivo unit that is discussed here, or is it a standalone unit that is not specific to DirecTv?

If yes, all of the manuals are online
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/downloadPage.jsp?assetId=1100066


----------



## sburchett (Mar 13, 2007)

John T Smith said:


> >Series 2 Dual Tuner unit
> 
> But, is it the special DirecTv with Tivo unit that is discussed here, or is it a standalone unit that is not specific to DirecTv?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I guess I thread-jacked. 

It is a standalone to which I have one Dish receiver with the IR blaster, which works fine. I have a second Dish network receiver that I would like to do manual recording, but I cannot find any reference to the second tuner in the setup. I know it is a dual tuner, BTW.

Where should I have posted this? I'm really sorry about the thread-jacking, but I don't see any Dish Network forums on this site.

Steve


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

sburchett said:


> I'm sorry, I guess I thread-jacked.


Just like you did in another thread to ask the exact same question where I've responded to your latest round of information.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=348462


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

You won't find a DISH forum here, since they do not, as far as I know, have Tivo

But, to find a DISH network forum, start here
http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?


----------

